# Best way to use HGH Fragment, Ipamorelin, Hexarelin and PEG-MGF?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I have down that:


Hexarelin and Ipamorelin are used together like GHRP2 and GRH, 3 times a day at 100mcg each, on waking, 6pm and before 11pm, an hour or two before sleep.

HGH frag 3x a day at 250mcg a shot, as above

Peg-MGF @ 500mcg twice a week, Mon and Thursday seem sensible.


Any corrections to the above?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Ipa i found just pre bed only suited me

Hex ive not used due to the desensitization issues .. but no personal experience so will leave for others .. what dose of Mod are you running ?

Frag ive run this many ways and only found one way that work to its full advantage .. this was upon waking pre cardio for 15-20min then eat . Multiple times a day i cant say i noticed enough return but depends on what stage you are in your cut i suppose.

Peg-Mgf Is ok ..i used mine on my 2 days off from the gym upon waking ..


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

What dosages mate for Ipa, peg-mgf and frag?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I have down that:
> 
> 
> Hexarelin and Ipamorelin are used together like GHRP2 and GRH, 3 times a day at 100mcg each, on waking, 6pm and before 11pm, an hour or two before sleep.
> ...


Hexarelin is a GHRP the same as IPAM both these would be used with a GHRH (Mod GRF 1-29) doses are saturation doses of both a GHRP and GHRH, like Thoon i find IPAM better for sleep and Hexarelin has to many issues for it to be used hence why it is not a popular GHRP.

Frag in my opinion is to low a dose for it to be effective i would double it.

as for the pMGF again i would use more but i prefer MGF


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Paul, what dosages would you suggest?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Im not the Paul you was asking but am Paul lol ... looked back in my book and i was running 500mcg of Frag Pre cardio in a Fasted state once a day


----------

